

Stress Makes Programmers Dumber (blog moved) - messel
http://www.victusspiritus.com/2009/04/12/stress-makes-programmers-dumber/

======
icey
Please don't resubmit things you've already submitted just because your blog
moved.

~~~
messel
it's possible not everyone who's currently active on HN has seen the original
and it ends in a blank page. This is a bread crumb for them. Unfortunately
there wasn't another option (swapping links here, or rerouting there), I did
try. <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=620926>

------
messel
Here's the original comment thread:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=559655>

